# Reversing Track/Loop



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All!


I have installed a loop of track that goes up one side of the layout and down the back side. I am wanting to use that area for a trolley (LGB) and was wondering the best way to go about making this a reversing track. I am wanting the best option for durability and price. Wiring and electrical skills are not a problem.


Thanks,


Brandon


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Edited... 

Is it a true loop, or is it just a straight track... not quite following why you need reversing if it is a loop...

Will anything else run on this track?

RR Concepts comes to mind on reversers.... many in use and they have a good track record.

Greg


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

@Greg 
I think I got it fast enough (hopefully) and Thanks!! 

Brandon


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're looking for an "out-and-back" kind of control, you've got lots of options at lots of price points. The R-R Concepts unit Greg mentions is one of them. (Note: They're currently revising the software, and should have the new version out in a few weeks.) Split Jaw makes one as well that's reportedly quite popular. LGB, RamTrack, Dallee, and Aristo-Craft also. All seem to have slightly different features and flexibilities, so I'd recommend calling or e-mailing each manufacturer to talk to them about what you want to do. 

If you're looking for circuits that will control a reverse loop, you've got R-R Concepts, Massoth, LGB and if I'm remembering my recent conversation with them correctly, Split Jaw does as well. 

So lots of options, lots of features. And while this may not help you right now, I'll plug my upcoming series in _Garden Railways_ on using these and other automation products for various common tasks in the garden. (Starting with the August '12 issue) I'm waiting for evaluation samples of these and other products to show up, so I haven't had a chance to play with them yet. I did a review of R-R-Concept's "YardMaster" a few years ago which would do out-and-back operations, but their new reverser is an improvement upon that and the preferred product to use for that application.

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By bstanifer on 02 Mar 2012 10:13 AM 


Hello All!


I have installed a loop of track that goes up one side of the layout and down the back side. I am wanting to use that area for a trolley (LGB) and was wondering the best way to go about making this a reversing track. I am wanting the best option for durability and price. Wiring and electrical skills are not a problem.


Thanks,


Brandon




You could build your own for a fraction of the price of a commercial unit. Here is the schematic.



OR:



AND:


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And of course the simplist way would be to use the LGB EPL system (though not necessarily cheaper than rolling your own using one of the schematics).

It is a simple matter to put a magnet on the engine and have a reed switch at either end of the line that will activate an LGB turnout motor with an EPL attached that will simply reverse the current to the track.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found the EPL switch to not break the contacts evenly and cause a momentary short. With the Aristo 27mhz TE, this causes a reset to zero volts on the receiver. 

Sometimes these epl units do a make before break, but reversing units must have a break before make switch.


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

@Everyone 
The track is a straight section of track. Does anyone have the diagrams any bigger or in like a pdf file? I like the ability to build myself if it will work for what I need. I would assume I would call it a simple reverse system. Go to a certain point at one end of track stop/change direction and come back and then repeat on the other end. 

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

EDIT (add on to previous) 
Need bigger view and is there a component list? 

Brandon


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Convert to battery and Del's enhanced critter control is just what you want. Your trolley can have multiple stops, reverse and accelerate at a speed you set. 
G Scale Graphics > electronic products> Enhanced Critter control. 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Del's system isn't really geared towards track power (his assessment). 

Here's a link to some circuit diagrams for simple back-and-forth controls. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

But K, the very first thing I said (or meant) was convert the trolley to battery. 
It's an elegant solution for this instance, nothing more and in the beginners forum extra knowledge can't hurt. 

Not trying to convert, just adding an option, a self contained solution, that's alll folks! 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

(Wiping egg off face) Duh, you did and I glanced right over it. My bad... 

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 02 Mar 2012 11:46 AM 
I have found the EPL switch to not break the contacts evenly and cause a momentary short. With the Aristo 27mhz TE, this causes a reset to zero volts on the receiver. 

Sometimes these epl units do a make before break, but reversing units must have a break before make switch. 


Open up the EPL and use some CA to secure a thin piece of Plastruct as a shim to the red tab to take out/even out the slop. I've had to do this on severel EPLs, sometimes because they don't throw far enough leaving a rail dead.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

"Open up the EPL and use some CA to secure a thin piece of Plastruct as a shim to the red tab to take out/even out the slop. I've had to do this on severel EPLs, sometimes because they don't throw far enough leaving a rail dead."

Todd, that's worth a GR 'tip' right there! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

